# 26 TPI (Raleigh) alloy cartridge headsets - small run



## many408 (Dec 3, 2020)

I just posted an ad in the parts-for-sale forum, I'm set up right now to re-thread 24 TPI headsets to fit 26PI forks, if you are interested in getting one (or more) done see my ad.


----------

